# Plastering USA style



## Ge0ff (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Folks!
Have been plastering for over 40 years and just moved to the US a year ago. Long story short ....... bought an old house that needs a total renovation. Have the top floor sheetrocked (ivory side out). What is the appropriate *SKIM COAT* plaster to apply? Will Structolite stick to the boards without painting on a (PVA type) adhesive first? Can you get an 1/8" thick skim coat finish with *HOT MUD*?

These materials are not in use in Europe, so this is new to me. Was just going to tape and joint the boards but herself would like smooth plaster. Any feedback greatly appreciated.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to CT.
Where you come from?


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

His name is Jeff, but he spells it funny. Must be from England. ?


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Geoff, I am not a drywaller or plasterer, but as a painter I get into a few repairs here and there. Check out the USG website for their plaster products. I have called them before and found them very helpful.
http://www.usg.com/interiors/plasters.html
I grew up in Guildford, Surrey. Now painting in Ohio for the last 20+ years. 
Welcome to the forum. 
Martin.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Just run through the post on the forum and you'll quickly become familiar with all the products and techniques in the US.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You will figure out what you need pretty quick. When I first moved here there was no unibond, bonding, plaster etc etc. tried for a good while to figure it out then came here. I can't remember what they said I would need to use as it was a while back but someone will tell ya what ya need soon enough. They do make a plaster specific Sheetrock also but what you have done is just as good.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, he is in the country all year and know how to read....With 40 years of experience strange question...


----------



## Ge0ff (Jul 15, 2012)

Resta said:


> Welcome to CT.
> Where you come from?


Ireland. But worked in London, France and Germany for 25 years. By the way I'm in NH



gbruzze1 said:


> His name is Jeff, but he spells it funny. Must be from England. ?


I spell the o with a zero (0) because Geoff was taken.



Resta said:


> Hey, he is in the country all year and know how to read....With 40 years of experience strange question...


Yes, here over a year and had no reason to inquire about plaster before as I was doing only drywall. Each country that I've worked in has a different method of plastering and plaster products. Sorry that you find the question beyond your comprehension ........ but that is not my fault


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

plazaman said:


> Just run through the post on the forum and you'll quickly become familiar with all the products and techniques in the US.


here's one:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/diamond-veneer-plaster-84190/


----------



## chanratt (Apr 29, 2012)

Ge0ff said:


> Hi Folks!
> Have been plastering for over 40 years and just moved to the US a year ago. Long story short ....... bought an old house that needs a total renovation. Have the top floor sheetrocked (ivory side out). What is the appropriate *SKIM COAT* plaster to apply? Will Structolite stick to the boards without painting on a (PVA type) adhesive first? Can you get an 1/8" thick skim coat finish with *HOT MUD*?
> 
> These materials are not in use in Europe, so this is new to me. Was just going to tape and joint the boards but herself would like smooth plaster. Any feedback greatly appreciated.


Hey Geoff. Central Mass here originally from N. Ireland. Lived here for 12 years. I do skim coat just like back home. Most of Mass and NH does. You may need to put an adhesive called Weldabond onto the surfaces youre talking about. Send me a PM and I can help you out. In the meantime, check out my website kelticplastering.com


----------



## Ge0ff (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks to all who replied. Got sorted with PlasterWeld, Structolite and X-Kalibur ....... but have to drive 11/2 hours to source the first two. Great material!


----------

